# Fun with AlpineZoners II



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

Fill in the blanks:







*Bob R:*
*ChileMass:*
*Marc:*
*AndyZee:*
*Terry:*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty rowdy crowd!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Fill in the blanks:



*Bob R:* "I wish I had a 3rd pair of goggles it's kinda bright out. Hey you guys remember back in the day when hardly any one wore helmets?" _Bob thinking "I wish  Marc and Chile would stop staring at me? "_
*ChileMass:* "Yeah, now we all do." 
*Marc:*"I wear one cause when I was a kid my mom dropped me on my head."
*AndyZee:* "That explains alot Marc. Kiss me right on my puckered lips you animal"
*Terry:* "I hope you mean in a manly way Andy. Only kidding, Ho, Ho, Ho, Merry Winter Holiday. Ho, Ho, Ho."


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> *AndyZee:* "That explains alot Marc. Kiss me right on my puclered lips you animal"


:lol: I literally "laughed-out-loud" on that one. Good stuff!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

Why are we freezing and not sitting in the bar.  Its freeking cold out here.  Me

Marc....  What kind of tale do I have to lie about to get out of this mess?

Chile.  I want a cold one.


Andy Zee.  These ain't no k-zoners

Terry.   time for a lift larger.

Jim G saying Ha I missed this picture.  TB Where are you guys?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Fill in the blanks:



*Bob R:* Where the fu%^ is Trailboss?  Heh, at least my eyes will be protected from that powerful February sun!  
*ChileMass:* I got up at 5am for this?!
*Marc:* Wow, this AZ Crew is a sketchy bunch!
*AndyZee:*  Do I have enough lip balm on, dear?  I've got to get my lips ready for *Mr. Putin*.  
*Terry:* I'm almost as color coordinated as AndyZee!!


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

I've got several more ready to go. :lol: Here's another. Fill in the blank:






*2knees:*


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha.... I gave all you losers the BW tickets and I'm skiing the pow.


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I've got several more ready to go. :lol: Here's another. Fill in the blank:


*2knees:* "Whoooowee! I friggin' wish I had my goggles today."


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JimG is probably somewhere to the left of the photographer at the Brookside learning area.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

Where the hell is roark?  Must be looking for TB also.  Zowie got out cause she was smart.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I've got several more ready to go. :lol: Here's another. Fill in the blank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait until I get my hands on Greg for taking me in these frickin' bumps!


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2006)

*Bob R: *Ahhhh... I wonder if anyone is noticing me lean up to fart.  That was damn good breakfast sandwich.
*ChileMass: *Dude, he definitely just farted.  The whole table vibrated, how the hell could anyone else not notice!?
*Marc: Haahhaha, that was a good one.  Wish I could take credit.  Hmm..*
*AndyZee: *SSsssssssssss................ caaan't breaaaathe........
*Terry:* Stupid brother and his stupid car.  That's the last time I help him fix that hunk of junk...


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

Fill in the blanks:






*Greg:*
*riverc0il:*
*skijay:*
*bvibert:*
*ChileMass:*
*thetrailboss:*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2006)

OH NO!  He put me up there!   

:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OH NO!  He put me up there!
> 
> :lol:


Don't worry. I have some beauts of you! :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Fill in the blanks:



*Greg:* "What the hell kinda animal do ya think that is anyways?"
*riverc0il:*"I'm not sure, even after my countless trips earning my turns in the backcountry I've never seen anything like it."
*skijay:*"Must not move, don't even breath, stay perfectly still".
*bvibert:*"I'm just happy to be here, yes sir, just happy to be hear".
*ChileMass:*"I can't believe that critter is eatin skijay's poles".
*thetrailboss:*"His gloves too."


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

*Greg:* "Hey! Am I even in the shot? Should I lean in any more?"
*riverc0il:* "Don't go blocking me, Mr. Admin."
*skijay:* "These guys are making me uncomfortable."
*bvibert:* "Come on Chile. Let's try to make the same face and pose."
*ChileMass:* "Okay Brian. How's this?"
*thetrailboss:* "Hey guys, there's this place in the NEK. It's called Burke. We should ty it sometime."


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> *Greg:* "What the hell kinda animal do ya think that is anyways?"
> *riverc0il:*"I'm not sure, even after my countless trips earning my turns in the backcountry I've never seen anything like it."
> *skijay:*"Must not move, don't even breath, stay perfectly still".
> *bvibert:*"I'm just happy to be here, yes sir, just happy to be hear".
> ...


Too funny. That's good stuff! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> *Bob R: *Ahhhh... I wonder if anyone is noticing me lean up to fart.  That was damn good breakfast sandwich.
> *ChileMass: *Dude, he definitely just farted.  The whole table vibrated, how the hell could anyone else not notice!?
> *Marc: Haahhaha, that was a good one.  Wish I could take credit.  Hmm..*
> *AndyZee: *SSsssssssssss................ caaan't breaaaathe........
> *Terry:* Stupid brother and his stupid car.  That's the last time I help him fix that hunk of junk...


Good stuff Marc!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *bvibert:* "Come on Chile. Let's try to make the same face and pose."
> *ChileMass:* "Okay Brian. How's this?"



Perfect, good call.


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread simply would not be complete without this classic AZ group shot:





*Terry:*
*thetrailboss:*
*roark:*
*Bob R:*
*Marc:*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Fill in the blanks:



*Greg:* Hey Steve; I gotta tell you a secret, I think you're a really good skier!
*riverc0il:* Thanks man, I wish I could say the same about you...
*skijay:* Help!  I'm surrounded by big guys with normal sized skis.
*bvibert:* How come you little guys are squishing me in the middle??
*ChileMass:* All you young guys are wearing me out.  You should really try golf instead, it's much easier and the beer is more accessible. :beer:
*thetrailboss:* Look at this bunch of losers, I wonder if I have time to slip out of the frame before... Damn too late, now I'll have to be assoiated with these guys forever!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Greg:* "Hey! Am I even in the shot? Should I lean in any more?"
> *riverc0il:* "Don't go blocking me, Mr. Admin."
> *skijay:* "These guys are making me uncomfortable."
> *bvibert:* "Come on Chile. Let's try to make the same face and pose."
> ...





TB... Where is my cape.
Steve.  where are the Trees
Chile. I'm glad this trip  is west not North.
SkiJay   why am i with these guys?
Greg?
Bvibert,   these guys are all very small.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> This thread simply would not be complete without this classic AZ group shot:



Terry: "Why does Marc have his back to the camera and why is he sticking his butt out?"
thetrailboss: "Maybe he thinks, he has a nice ass, hahahaha."
roark: "Yeah, that's it, what a loser hahahahaha."
Bob R: "I'm really glad I found these extra small snowpants at The Gap For Kids, but I think they're still a little long. What do you think Marc?"
Marc: "Nah, they look great on you Bob. The accordion effect really works for you."


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

You guys .... a  26 inch legg is hard to find.


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2006)

*2knees:* _ALL YOUR BUMPS ARE BELONG TO US!_


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 12, 2006)

Bob I see skijay found your skiis.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2006)

BobR: Bet I outlast this guy on the bench!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

You still sore that I kick you ass racing tree skier... Get over it you whinny b----.:idea:


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> BobR: Bet I outlast this guy on the bench!


Uh Oh. Photoshopped entries are now in play?  We're all in trouble...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

AndyZee ....  I ski or I'm in the bar.  I'll be off the bench quick.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

You still sore that I kick you ass racing tree skier... Get over it you whinny b----.:idea: 


I actually thought that was Ga2ski when I first looked.  Fatherhood had done some seasoning on him.


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

Gotta give the mods some love... :lol:






*thetrailboss:*
*Bob R:*
*ChileMass:*


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

*thetrailboss:* Check out these stylin' synthetic Dickies work pants I'm sportin today, Bob!
*Bob R:* Pretty nice, but no where near as swanky as my shorts and AlpineZone shirt. I invented this look, you know. The chicks definitely dig it.
*ChileMass:* How the hell is it that a guy my age has the most fashion sense of this group?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

Old men usually dress old.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 12, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Old men usually dress old.



Deal with my beauty and fashion sense, pal.......:beer:


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Gotta give the mods some love... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 3 Amigos


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

Beauty and fashion... have at it.  I thought you golfed, why are you here Chile?    Don't you have some of the checked sox that go to the thighs and a cap that looks like a clown hat?  That is fashion baby..:smash:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> *2knees:* _ALL YOUR BUMPS ARE BELONG TO US!_




!!!!!!!ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!  BWAAAAAAP!!!!!!!  I'm Crying over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roark (Jul 12, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Where the hell is roark? Must be looking for TB also. Zowie got out cause she was smart.


I'm guessing I was behind the camera?


----------



## roark (Jul 12, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Good stuff Marc!


 
Had me laughing out loud in my cube. Luckily there's hardly anyone left to hear me.

Who would have guessed Marc would bring fart humor into the discussion;-)


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Marc: Guys, is this like the cutest little butt you ever saw
**Bob R: Marc, you're starting to freak me out dude, get away*
*roark: Hehe, he said butt.*
*thetrailboss: I've seen better, recently took a trip to NYC!*
*Terry: I really have to get away from these freaks!*


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

*ChileMass:* "Hey! Slow down there, little whipper snapper!"
*riverc0il:* "Get to steppin', Grampa!"


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2006)

*JimG: Follow me men, I will get us there!*
*Terry: Who is this clown?*
*BobR: Hey, this ain't Kzone!*
*Roark: Why are you taking my picture? Give me the film, keep your legs intact.*


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

*JimG:* "Okay boys and girls. My free ski lesson starts in 2 minutes so hurry up and follow me."
*Terry:* "I just feel like dancin'... ~~~Stayin Alive! Ah Ah Ah Ah!~~~"
*BobR:* "Wait up, Dad!"
*Roark:* "I'm gonna strangle that kid in the green jacket if cuts me off again!"


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2006)

Good ones Greg!


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2006)

*Greg:* What is that.... is that.... hair gel?
*riverc0il:* Ahh.... yeah.  It's been there all day.  Just smile like you don't notice.
*skijay:* Ok, that's just nasty.  I feel naseous.
*bvibert:* Hair gel eh?  Doesn't look like hair gel... looks more like-
*ChileMass:* Shut it Brian.  I had a snot hang down like that once.  This is much worse though.
*thetrailboss:* Hey Greg, I'm pretty sure this whole caption idea constitutes copyright infringement.  I'm gonna be a lawyer someday you know.


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2006)

*BobR:* Pssst hey bud, it's warmer in the lodge.  Plus I just farted again.
*Statue:* Man this guy's dumb!


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> *Greg:* What is that.... is that.... hair gel?
> *riverc0il:* Ahh.... yeah.  It's been there all day.  Just smile like you don't notice.
> *skijay:* Ok, that's just nasty.  I feel naseous.
> *bvibert:* Hair gel eh?  Doesn't look like hair gel... looks more like-
> ...


Oh my. Too friggin' funny. I should have known you'd be good at this! :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2006)

*JimG:* Did anyone besdies me notice a rather strong pull of gravity to your right side today?
*Terry:* I didn't notice anything.  Stupid brother and his stupid car.
*BobR:* What is this?  I'm so short even gravity doesn't notice me?
*Roark:* I drive a Dodge Stratus!


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

*Charlie Schuessler:*


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2006)

*Bob R:*


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> *BobR:* Pssst hey bud, it's warmer in the lodge. Plus I just farted again.
> *Statue:* Man this guy's dumb!


 
LMFAO!!!


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Beauty and fashion... have at it.  I thought you golfed, why are you here Chile?    Don't you have some of the checked sox that go to the thighs and a cap that looks like a clown hat?  That is fashion baby..:smash:


By your outfit in that picture, I'm not sure whether you're joking or truly believe that is fashion :lol:


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You still sore that I kick you ass racing tree skier... Get over it you whinny b----.:idea:



The only reason you can kick someones ass is if you are behind them bob


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2006)

:roll: :uzi: :argue: :flame::smash:   :roll:


----------



## noski (Jul 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

>



Charlie: "...just warmin' up my hands before I, uh, you know..., uh, could a guy get a little privacy here?..."


----------



## bigbog (Jul 13, 2006)

*.....*

...I dunno, looks like your normal cold NewEngland day...more than _a few Boys who've just come down from the Mountains..._.  A few friends and I, on an unshaven morning...of some tough paddling, can make the cast of _Deliverance_ look like the _Brady Bunch_...:grin:
*Bob R knows what the easy targets are!.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2006)

You guys are too much!  ROTFLMAO!!!  

:lol:  

:lol:  

:lol:


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Bob R:*  Whoa!  That girl looks HOT.  Wonder if I can get her number....?  "Hey!  Hey, baby!"  Oops!  <<< CRASH >>>  Damn......uh, a little help here......?



Bob on a Mission


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Bob on a Mission



Hey...we're talking about a married man here!!!  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Hey...we're talking about a married man here!!!  :wink:


And that "girl" is a "guy" I believe.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> And that "girl" is a "guy" I believe.



I thought the same thing!!!!


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 13, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I thought the same thing!!!!



You guys are no fun - I know Bob is married and I know that is probably a guy, but you're letting him off the hook!  Bob's off on some family thing or seeing the Dead someplace.  We can hammer on him in his absence!  

Sheeeeesh - you young guys......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Bob R:*



BobR: "Hey baby, Just grab onto this tie dye hanging out the back of my jacket and I'll give you a lift...a lift to paradise"


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Charlie Schuessler:*



Charlie Schuessler:  "I think Riverc0il went this way!"


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 13, 2006)

*JimG:* Is Roark wearing the same helmet that's in his avatar?
*Terry:* BobR looks like the little brother from "A Christmas Story" in that getup.
*BobR:* I can't move my arms...HELP!
*Roark:* I can't wait to wack this kid in the head with my ski pole.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

>



Marc: ...One day ... in band camp...
TB:  Not again, I think I'm going to get sick.


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

>



*thetrailboss:* "You know, riding with this footrest thingamabob between my legs feels pretty damn good."
*Marc:* "Even *I* can't get far enough away from you on this chair..."


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

>



*Trailboss:*  ZZZZZZZZZZ.......
*Marc:*  Now is my chance....just whack him on the head with my poles, and then Greg's post count will be safe and I will get a handsome reward....muhaahahahaha.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

>


 
*Marc:* Is that banjo music I hear coming out of the woods?
*Trailboss:* Ah huh, the sweet sounds of home! It be so purty.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> *Marc:* Is that banjo music I hear coming out of the woods?
> *Trailboss:* Ah huh, the sweet sounds of home! It be so purty.



HA.  

Not funny.  :roll:  :wink:




But when you're from Jersey, well, I'll give you a break.  :wink:


----------



## Marc (Jul 13, 2006)

*Marc:* Uh huh... huh huh huh... .he said "pole"... huh uuuh huh
*thetrailboss:* hih hihh, hih hih hih hih.... yeah... hih hih that's like, a lot of poles, hih hihh


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> *Marc:* Uh huh... huh huh huh... .he said "pole"... huh uuuh huh
> *thetrailboss:* hih hihh, hih hih hih hih.... yeah... hih hih that's like, a lot of poles, hih hihh








Huh, huh, huh, ahhhhhhh, whatever Butthead.  I am the great Cornholio!  Hee, hee!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2006)

Holy crap! What a resemblence!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Holy crap! What a resemblence!



:lol:  

I actually can do a good voice imitation.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> :lol:
> 
> I actually can do a good voice imitation.



Let me know when you plan on doing it during a trial....I'll take the ride up for that.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2006)

*bvibert:*
*riverc0il:*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Let me know when you plan on doing it during a trial....I'll take the ride up for that.



HA!!  Probably not anytime soon.....but if HBO needs someone to do an impression, I can make myself available.  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> HA!!  Probably not anytime soon.....but if HBO needs someone to do an impression, I can make myself available.  :wink:  :lol:



I know a few agents!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2006)

*bvibert: The proper way to ski is with your tips pointing out, this assures that you don't go to fast and kill yourself.*

*riverc0il: Sorry, I say it's tips pointed in, this slows you down and it's more of a challenge. Also, less chance of catching a tree.*


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 14, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> *bvibert: Hey Steve - did you see the mountain, like 8 miles back behind us?  How did we manage to ski from Waterville all the way to Loon, anyway?*
> 
> *riverc0il: No worries, man. I'll get us out of here......... *



Lost - ??


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Lost - ??


Apparently we were really lost, since we started out in VT... :-o


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

>


*bvibert: Dude, why are we skiing this anthill when that HUGE ski area is behind us?*

*riverc0il: 'Cause we can't afford it and folks there don't know how to ski!  Besides, you've got to see me go down Master Magician, dude.  *


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2006)

*Bob R:*
*Charlie Schuessler:*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 17, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

>



*Bob R:  Dude, go this way!*
*Charlie Schuessler:  Nah, dude.  Go that way!*


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 17, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

>


*Charlie Schuessler: I got my hippity hop!*

Charlie, we gotta get out sometime next season and make some turns. Keep me posted when you will be around.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 18, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

>


*Bob R:* This is about the spot I decided I needed this nice helmet
*Charlie Schuessler:*Was that before or after the stonewall over there[/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2006)

When I saw the word, "helmut," I thought you were someone else.... :roll:  So I corrected it...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Bob R:*
> *Charlie Schuessler:*



Wow...there is some snow in that shot!  Looks nice!


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2006)

*thetrailboss:*


----------



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *thetrailboss:*



Whre the hell are all the rude posters?:smash:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

>


 

*thetrailboss: la de da da la da da de da da da da*


----------



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2006)

Greg its just not the same without the cape.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

>


*thetrailboss:*You know what; I am the SUPERBOSS!  All I need now is a cape...


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2006)

I knew you'd come through Greg!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2006)

Super hero's need capes.  Know he can get antoagonistic posters as well as rude ones.  


Its not a bird, kind of plain, faster than an old rope tow, its super boss defender of all that is  written and yet to be posted....  our hero


----------



## noski (Jul 24, 2006)

*So, Greg-*

Does this mean if I send you a picture of me skiing you could fix that too? hmmm, on second thought, your graphic tools may be just too limited for a job that big....


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2006)

noski said:
			
		

> Does this mean if I send you a picture of me skiing you could fix that too? hmmm, on second thought, your graphic tools may be just too limited for a job that big....


Always up for a challenge...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 28, 2006)

And this died....


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> And this died....


 
I think the cape killed it.


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Good times.


----------

